# Police Videotaped Hitting Missouri Chase Suspect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JIM SALTER*
_Associated Press _

Police were videotaped punching and kicking a suspect after a car chase Monday, and officials are investigating to determine whether the four officers involved acted illegally.

Live television showed much of the chase, as well as officers apparently beating the man for several seconds. What could not be clearly seen on the video was how much the suspect was resisting.

The chase began in the St. Louis suburb of Maplewood, after officers said they noticed a man in a van acting suspiciously. It ended in St. Louis.

KTVI-TV video showed the suspect, Edmond Burns, 33, bloodied. He was hospitalized, but his condition was unknown. He had not been charged Monday, and he was not available for comment.

The area NAACP chapter has asked that the officers be suspended until the investigation is complete. Three of the officers are white and one is black and the suspect is black.

Three of the officers work for Maplewood and the other for St. Louis, officials said. Their names were not released.

Maplewood Police Chief James White, speaking at a news conference, cautioned against jumping to conclusions.

"The question is, is the force appropriate for the situation?" White said. "Is it appropriate for the resistance? I don't know any of that."

The officers' attorney Chet Pleban noted the realities of police work: "The fact of the matter is, it's a violent job."

___

Associated Press writer Betsy Taylor in St. Louis contributed to this report.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the video clip:

http://www.click2houston.com/video/6621776/detail.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The cops had to leave their cruisers and chase that fellow on foot. A "dope" beating is de rigueur in that situation. No harm done...lesson learned. I noticed the "black" cop 'jumped' right in...it's not a 'color' situation, its a cop vs. scumbag situation.

Result of invest should be: Unfounded.:beat:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I dunno looked to me like the suspect was still resisting with three cops on him. The officer doing the kicking might have some explaining to do but the other three appear to be attempting to cuff the suspect.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

You know after looking at this I could also see this guy resiting but the main question here was after he was handcuffed was he hit "NO." I have had my wrestling matches in the past and I'm sure from a helicopter view you cant see everything that is going on. Is he biteing? kicking? punching? This guy brought this on himself my 2 cents


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> You know after looking at this I could also see this guy resiting but the main question here was after he was handcuffed was he hit "NO." I have had my wrestling matches in the past and I'm sure from a helicopter view you cant see everything that is going on. Is he biteing? kicking? punching? This guy brought this on himself my 2 cents


yeah what he said only meaner and louder! unk:


----------

